# Read first before you post



## Betting Forum (Aug 13, 2008)

Betting Forum does not moderate the Advertising forum, therefore we do not guarantee the offers posted here are real.
The forum is made for people that want to post advertisement or announcement or anything like that. This is the only place in http://www.Betting-forum.com where you can do that.

Important: You can only create threads here if you are active member of the forum. If you have 0 posts and create thread here most like it will be deleted.

*Optonal: Post a backlink to Betting Forum if you like the free advertisement.*


----------



## olivia (Jan 11, 2010)

thank for the  offer
yes it is nice forum and have good information  about betting world.


----------



## Gamblefree (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 9, 2010)

We decided to open this forum again, but now it is only for advertising picks sites. Every other thread will be considered spam and deleted. If we can't deal with the ammount of spam then we will close it again so its up to you.


----------



## sports_betting (Mar 15, 2011)

This is my first time here at this forum, I found it very interesting, informative and the 
design is really inviting.  I just hope this will not close, I'd love to be here.


----------



## Ben.Poker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Congrats on the site! I will mainly be visiting for Uk and Irish Poker betting


----------



## Jasonwoods (May 14, 2011)

Great site
Seem to be alot of interesting messages
That I cant wait to read


----------



## getandwin (Aug 17, 2011)

That's a great opportunity for us! Thanks a lot ! Cheers


----------



## Carl (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Arun Seshan (Jun 18, 2015)

admin said:


> Betting Forum does not moderate the Advertising forum, therefore we do not guarantee the offers posted here are real.
> The forum is made for people that want to post advertisement or announcement or anything like that. This is the only place in http://www.Betting-forum.com where you can do that.
> 
> Important: You can only create threads here if you are active member of the forum. If you have 0 posts and create thread here most like it will be deleted.
> ...


Its my first day today and nice to know there are a sound set of ground rules in place. Cheers


----------



## Miki (Jul 27, 2015)

I just signed up because wanted to post an advertisement of a Facebook profile (Home Betting) and a page (Home Betting 100% Sure To Win) of mine.


----------



## oddstake (Jan 25, 2016)

Can I advertise my site on 'Betting Picks sites' forum ? Thanks.


----------



## shtatskij (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks, fine offer.


----------



## Betting Forum (Apr 1, 2016)

oddstake said:


> Can I advertise my site on 'Betting Picks sites' forum ? Thanks.


Yeah, you can, sorry for the late reply!


----------



## IN-PLAY TIPSTER RESELL (Jan 10, 2017)

thanks


----------



## RedPingWin (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you very much, I think it's a very pleasant offer


----------



## SoccerTraders (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Thoroughbred Expert (Jun 22, 2018)

Glad to be here. Seems to be lots of interesting posts to read. Thanks


----------



## banglangtim20 (Dec 24, 2018)

Thank ad


----------



## dienmaybaongoc (Dec 24, 2018)

Glad to be here


----------



## cokhidienmay (Dec 24, 2018)

Thank you very much


----------



## muare (Dec 24, 2018)

Verry good


----------



## Bet-On-Draws (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice idea. I will use this opportunity to post about our premium subscription Full Time Draw Prediction Site - betondraws.com and also our free prediction section


----------



## arb62 (Feb 23, 2019)

Noted. Thank you very much.


----------



## eagletip (Mar 31, 2019)

Guys ..look at eagle tip sports picks.. pity people who missed it today


----------



## George18 (Dec 29, 2019)

Good Website I want To Run ad in Facebook  on my post


----------



## plambet0 (Feb 20, 2020)

Nice forum


----------



## George18 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Testbird_Emma (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks for this! I've posted a thread because I'm interested in learning about whether people who bet are ever involved in testing the gambling sites/apps they go on to use, what their experiences with it have been, doing so etc. I'd also like to be able to post an advert to take part in a particular test I'm running for this (I'm working with a company to help them find people to test their app before release). Is there an advertising section where I can post about this kind of opportunity? Or can anyone advise on the best thread to discuss this in?


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 20, 2020)

Testbird_Emma said:


> Thanks for this! I've posted a thread because I'm interested in learning about whether people who bet are ever involved in testing the gambling sites/apps they go on to use, what their experiences with it have been, doing so etc. I'd also like to be able to post an advert to take part in a particular test I'm running for this (I'm working with a company to help them find people to test their app before release). Is there an advertising section where I can post about this kind of opportunity? Or can anyone advise on the best thread to discuss this in?


Yes, there is https://www.betting-forum.com/forums/betting-picks-sites.42/


----------



## ioanikos77 (May 1, 2020)

Congrats!
A real community for betting with the opportunity to advertise / reccomend sites.
Thanks


----------



## findbestbets (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Edwardmoonlight (Jul 31, 2021)

thank u


----------



## Pritchardj2 (Feb 24, 2022)

Great site


----------



## yourbestpick (May 1, 2022)

Betting Forum said:


> Betting Forum does not moderate the Advertising forum, therefore we do not guarantee the offers posted here are real.
> The forum is made for people that want to post advertisement or announcement or anything like that. This is the only place in http://www.Betting-forum.com where you can do that.
> 
> Important: You can only create threads here if you are active member of the forum. If you have 0 posts and create thread here most like it will be deleted.
> ...


Great Site


----------



## RicardtheGambler (Nov 3, 2022)

thank you


----------

